# Die Nominierungen der 62. Primetime Emmy Awards



## AMUN (27 Aug. 2010)

*Die Nominierungen der 62. Primetime Emmy Awards*

*Outstanding Comedy Series*

* „Curb Your Enthusiasm“ (HBO)
* „Modern Family“ (ABC)
* „The Office“ (NBC)
* „30 Rock“ (NBC)
* „Nurse Jackie“ (Showtime)
* „Glee“ (FOX)

*Outstanding Drama Series*

* „True Blood“ (HBO)
* „Dexter“ (Showtime)
* „Mad Men“ (AMC)
* „The Good Wife“ (CBS)
* „Breaking Bad“ (AMC)
* „Lost“ (ABC)

*Outstanding Lead Actor in a Comedy Series*

* Larry David, „Curb Your Enthusiasm“
* Tony Shalhoub, „Monk“
* Steve Carell, „The Office“
* Matthew Morrison, „Glee“
* Jim Parsons, „The Big Bang Theory“
* Alec Baldwin, „30 Rock“

*Outstanding Lead Actor in a Drama Series*

* Jon Hamm, „Mad Men“
* Kyle Chandler, „Friday Night Lights“
* Hugh Laurie, „House“
* Michael C. Hall, „Dexter“
* Bryan Cranston, „Breaking Bad“
* Matthew Fox, „Lost“


----------



## Punisher (27 Aug. 2010)

wo muss ich mein Kreuzchen machen?


----------

